# Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.



## Pseudox (1. Mai 2017)

*Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Hi, als mein Mann heute seinen PC hochfahren wollte,(nachdem er gestern noch tadellos funktionierte), kam folgende Meldung: "Reboot and select proper Boot Device".
Haben dann einen USB Stick mit bootbarem Win 8.1 eingesteckt und haben alle möglichen Computerreparaturoptionen durchprobiert, allerdings ohne erfolg. Bei PC Auffrischen sagt er zum Beispiel, es sei nicht möglich, weil die Festplatte gesperrt ist. Haben es auch mit der Eingabeaufforderung und "bootrec /rebuildbcd" versucht und er hat kein installiertes Windows gefunden. So, darauf hin haben wir seine Festplatte bei mir eingebaut. Erstmal haben wir sie nur so angesteckt und normal über meine eigene Festplatte gestartet, um zu schauen, ob seine überhaupt noch funktioniert. Mein PC hat sie erkannt und ich kann auch darauf zugreifen. Dann haben wir getestet, ob mein PC mit der Festplatte auch bootet und tut er nicht. Also wird wohl das Problem an Windows liegen. 
Jemand eine Idee, ob da noch was zu retten ist oder hilft da nur noch Dateien sichern und komplett neu aufsetzen? 
Habe ihm jetzt eine alte Festplatte von mir gespendet, wo noch Win 8.1. installiert ist. Damit fährt sein PC auch ohne Probleme wieder hoch. Somit ist auch ein anderer Hardwaredefekt an seinem PC ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Ihr hättet die Festplatte mal überprüfen können in deinem Rechner.Vielleicht hat die das zeitliche gesegnet.
CrystalDiskInfo - Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Pseudox (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Haben wir damit: 
http://www.seagate.com/de/de/support/downloads/seatools/
Und es gab keine Probleme.
Aber wir können es auch mit deinem Programm versuchen. Er hat jetzt meine alte Festplatte zum hochfahren genommen und hat seine auch mit drin. Er kann ja auf sie zugreifen, nur nicht mehr damit booten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Wird sie im Bios denn erkannt bei Ihm auf dem Pc?
Eine normale Reparatur scheitert auch?
Was passiert wenn ihr F8 drückt und versucht übers Boormenü zu starten?

Windows 8/8.1-Setup: Hard Disk locked Fehler beheben | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog

Evt. ist die Datei Struktur beschädigt also mal Chdsk probieren.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*



Pseudox schrieb:


> Hi, als mein Mann heute seinen PC hochfahren wollte,(nachdem er gestern noch tadellos funktionierte), kam folgende Meldung: "Reboot and select proper Boot Device".
> Haben dann einen USB Stick mit bootbarem Win 8.1 eingesteckt und haben alle möglichen Computerreparaturoptionen durchprobiert, allerdings ohne erfolg. Bei PC Auffrischen sagt er zum Beispiel, es sei nicht möglich, weil die Festplatte gesperrt ist. Haben es auch mit der Eingabeaufforderung und "bootrec /rebuildbcd" versucht und er hat kein installiertes Windows gefunden. So, darauf hin haben wir seine Festplatte bei mir eingebaut. Erstmal haben wir sie nur so angesteckt und normal über meine eigene Festplatte gestartet, um zu schauen, ob seine überhaupt noch funktioniert. Mein PC hat sie erkannt und ich kann auch darauf zugreifen. Dann haben wir getestet, ob mein PC mit der Festplatte auch bootet und tut er nicht. Also wird wohl das Problem an Windows liegen.
> Jemand eine Idee, ob da noch was zu retten ist oder hilft da nur noch Dateien sichern und komplett neu aufsetzen?
> Habe ihm jetzt eine alte Festplatte von mir gespendet, wo noch Win 8.1. installiert ist. Damit fährt sein PC auch ohne Probleme wieder hoch. Somit ist auch ein anderer Hardwaredefekt an seinem PC ausgeschlossen.



Die Festplatte ist definitiv wohl nicht kaputt!

Ob das UEFI/BIOS eine Festplatte erkennt, oder nicht, ist erstmal egal.

Das Prozedere kann etwas für Windows 8.0/8.1 variieren, aber vom grundsätzlichen her sollte es passen.
Ab Windows 8.0 macht das Betriebssystem sehr vieles ganz von alleine, wenn man es nur energisch genug zur Selbstheilung anregt!!

Hatte ich vorhin auch, nur hat sich mein ganzes System während der Nutzung aufgehangen und gab kein Bild mehr aus.
Davor ging schon etwa 15 minutenlang alles in Zeitlupe.
Ein Neustart über den Startknopf das Rechners brachte die selbe Nachricht auf den Bildschirm.
Drei weitere Versuche zeigten kein Erfolg.

Somit "Cmos-Clear" getätigt und Neustart, weil wohl das UEFI-Bios verändert wurde, oder nicht mehr zu den Windows-Einstellungen kompatibel. (CMOS-Clear, siehe Mainboard/Hauptplatinen-Manual/Handbuch)
Danach kann man erstmal feststellen, ob die Festplatten im UEFI/BIOS angezeigt, folglich auch erkannt werden.
Dazu PC am "Einschaltknopf" einschalten und in den meisten Fällen sofort, entweder "F2"-, oder "Entf"-Taste, oder, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, beide im schnellen Wechsel zueinander, unter ständigen antippen betätigen, bis das UEFI/BIOS-Bild erscheint.
Die Navigation darin sollte man nun auch wieder dem Handbuch/Manualzur Hauptplatine/Mainboard entnehmen, bzw. den etwas Erfahreneren erklären sich die Reiter und Untermenüs meist von selbst.  

Ich muß durch meine mehreren Betriebssystem im PC die UEFI-Legacy-Startoption im UEFI nutzen.
Ob es daran lag, weil ja seit kurzem überhaupt keine Windows7-Unterstützung gewährt wird, speziell zu den älteren Prozessoren, kann ich nicht sagen, denn was ist ein ältere CPU?
Dann wohl mein FX 6350, also eine Generation vor den aktuell neusten Ryzen-CPU's von AMD!!!
Immer über den PC-Startknopf, bis ein Bild erscheint und danach über den Bildschirm "Neustarten".

Der erste Neustart ist üblicherweise das selbe Problem, aber der zweite ist der entscheidende!
Es kam der Auswahl-Screen für meine Betriebssysteme!
Das W10 ausgewählt und den PC arbeiten lassen.
Der machte wie üblich den Selbsttest, mit einer Neu-Konfiguration durch einen selbständigen Neustart von allein und danach, jedoch sehr zögerlich, kamen alle gewohnten Anzeigen wieder.
Danach mußte der PC noch so einige diverse Dinge wieder einrichten, auch alles was mit dem Netzwerk zusammenhängt.
Das Ganze hat insgesamt eine halbe Stunde gedauert und läuft wieder wie gewohnt seit dem.

Ich hattte angenommen, es wäre schon die neue Windowsversion, aber nein, es war immer noch die 1607er.
Es kann aber auch sein, das das Update auf die 1703er Version nicht geklappt hat und alles wieder hergestellt wurde, so meine Vermutung.
Ärgerlich wenn man nicht mal vorgewarnt wird, was MS wieder mal gerade machen will!!!

Für Windows 10: "Windows+R", in die Eingabezeile "winver" eingeben und prüfen, welche Windows-Version aktuell vorhanden ist.

PS: Ein vorangegangenes Windows-Update für Version 1607 vom 30.04.2017 könnte Probleme bereitet haben, obwohl es als erfolgreich installiert angegeben wird.

(In Windows 10:  zum "Info-Center" navigieren, anklicken, weiter zu "alle Einstellungen" und auswählen, danach "Update+Sicherheit" anklicken, dort den "Updateverlauf" anzeigen lassen)


----------



## Pseudox (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Hm, nachdem ich das andere Programm (CrystalDiskInfo) probiert habe, bin ich skeptisch geworden, in Bezug auf die Festplatte. Er sagt bei Zustand: Vorsicht (Gelb). Und jetzt nach einem Neustart, will Windows unbedingt Laufwerk "F" überprüfen&reparieren und  bleibt immer bei 0% stehen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Tja RIP würde ich fast sagen.
Evt. könnt ihr mit Linux noch Daten retten wenn da noch was wichtiges drauf ist.
Oder nochmal CHKDSK – Wikipedia probieren
chkdsk - Mit  Checkdisk defekte Datentrager (FAT/NTFS) reparieren - Computer-Masters.de


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

Im allgemeinen sollte Windows selbst mit der Umstrukturierung/Reparatur das Checkdisk starten, was beim Herunterfahren, oder Hochfahren, sich mit einem schwarzen Bild und weißer Schrift offenbart!
Windows bekommt meistens als erstes mit, wenn was durcheinander ist.
Das Prozedere sollte dein Mann jedoch schon bemerkt haben und wird es dann auch bestätigen!

Checkdisk kann bei Null hängen bleiben, wenn die Festplatte/Partition keine 10-15% der Gesamtkapazität an freien Speicherplatz übrig hat.
Das könnte auch eine Ursache sein.
Bei überfüllter Festplatte, werden oft vorhandene Daten im Alltagsgebrauch einfach überschrieben, auch die des Betriebssystem!
Es sind sehr oft Schattenkopien vorhanden, die im Explorer nicht angezeigt werden.
Die kann man aber in ihrer Größe ermitteln, wenn man alle Ordner und Dateien selbst von den Größen zusammen rechnet.
Wenn der Rest zum freien Speicherplatz identisch ist, ist keine vorhanden, aber wenn es sehr stark abweicht gibt's eine, oder mehrere!

Du hast geschrieben, Zugriff auf die Festplatte an deinem Rechner zu haben.
Hast du eventuell einen USB zu Sata-Adapter zur Verfügung? (für IDE-HDD's ist an dem Teil oft auch der passende Stecker mit drann)
Wenn nicht besorgen.
Mediamarkt/Saturn etc. haben sowas mittlerweile im Sortiment.
Die Festplatte an deinem hochgefahrenen Rechner am USB-Anschluß anstecken.
Sollte die Festplatte unter Computer auftauchen, sollte sie zu öffnen gehen.
Damit kann man wenigstens die Daten komplett auf deinen Rechner ziehen.
Der Vorteil an dieser Methode ist, das hierbei die PC-Konfiguration des ursprünglichen PC-System umgangen wird.
Sollte die Festplatte von deinem Mann verschlüßelt worden sein, oder wen anderen,  sieht es schon schlechter aus.
Ich habe das allerdings mit einer verschlüßelten Festplatte selbst noch nie probiert.
Hoffentlich gibt es zwischen dir und deinem Mann keinen Interessenkonflikt, was ein Grund zur eventuell vorgefundenen Verschlüsselung/Sperre sein könnte!

Letzter Weg, mit dieser Methode,  ist komplett Formatieren und mit Recuva von Piriform, o.a., soviel wie möglich an Dokumenten, Audiodateien und Fotos sichern, was, wie schon von "Schwarzseher" erwähnt, sehr lange dauern kann!


----------



## Cuddleman (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Windows plötzlich weg/defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device.*

[GELÖST] Reboot Laufwerk gesperrt

Hier wird ein etwas anderer Weg beschrieben, was in den meisten Fällen Windows 8.0-10 mit den von mir zuerst beschriebenen Weg auch meistens alleine schafft.
Manchmal braucht's halt einen extra Schubs!
Mit bootbaren USB-Sticks ist das so eine Sache, auch mit Speicherkarten, oder externen Festplatten, gibt's in diesem Zusammenhang einige Probleme auf manchen Systemen.

Vorsichtshalber kann man alles was im PC von außen angesteckt ist, bei den nächsten zwei, drei Bootversuchen mal weglassen.


----------

